# RNSH Mr. Rich is finally here!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*New Pics on page 2!! RNSH Mr. Rich is finally here!*

PICS ON PAGE 2!!

Last night we* finally* got to go get Mr. Rich! He is almost ABGA ennobled, and is stunning! He is LOOOOONG and has a gorgeous head and neck. His legs are really nice too! I just love him... and haven't even seen him in the daylight yet! 

I am so excited about him! We may take him to the April Fools and Big Top Boer shows next year.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

You better take him to the April fools show!! I'd just love to see him, and meet you guys in person!  can't wait to see pictures, until then!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No need to clean him up, this is winter! Besides, we can wont have to wait for pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hamilton do you do April Foo?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Her website shows Kansas, maybe she moved or is just planning on showing? I'd love to go to some shows and put names with faces.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Nope, we're still in Kansas but I plan on traveling to the April fools show. I'll also be headed to Denver in two weeks for the stock show.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

BTW I like your site.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> BTW I like your site.


Thank you! It's quite poorly put together, but it was done in a rush.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, here are some pictures! We spent about an our spit bathing and a little clipping. ) He is such a nice buck, and is soooo easy to handle!  Richie will be 3 in a few months...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo, what a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My gosh he looks good, Victoria.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Nope, we're still in Kansas but I plan on traveling to the April fools show. I'll also be headed to Denver in two weeks for the stock show.


 In Washington State? That April Fools show?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, Tim.  Yes, it is in Ellensburg,WA.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thank you, Tim.  Yes, it is in Ellensburg,WA.


 I know, but does Hamilton?

If I ever get a website going can I have permission to use one of those
pictures of Richie?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure! If you do get a website, make sure you share it!  I'd love to see your goats! We saw those two Richie daughters at Puyallup, and the blonde headed doe. I know Oreo, but can't remember the other two names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5::thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You take great shots! 
I have to make it this time with OneFourRichie lets get Mr Rich his ennoblement!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy D and Maggie! I sure hope we can get him ennobled soon! That would be so neat! Just one more point..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats! I love the looks of him, can't wait to see his kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait for kids from him either! It will probably be a year before we do though because all of our does are bred already.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW HE IS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh, I was referring to the show in Brownsville tx. Oh well! LOL guess I won't be seeing you all after all!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow he's handsome! Congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sure! If you do get a website, make sure you share it!  I'd love to see your goats! We saw those two Richie daughters at Puyallup, and the blonde headed doe. I know Oreo, but can't remember the other two names.


Yeah. The red leg doe is a Richie kid too. Her name is Fearless.
The blonde headed doe is a percentage I brought along to help distract
Oreo from beating the crap out of Fearless and help fill the percentage classes.
 She's not a Mr. Rich. I already am thinking of what to breed my two
Mr. Rich daughters too. Leslie at Leaning Tree has a new solid red Ruger
son. That's tempting. If I get a buck kid that can win in the ring this year,
that will be tempting too. Almost everything is an outcross to Mr. Rich.
I'm so glad you got him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you JaLyn and shibby7! 

Oh okay, now I remember! They sure were pretty! You should breed them to Leslie's red buck! He is a nice buck, and color on color... 

I sure wish we had some open does to breed Rich to! We have to wait until July/August to breed again!!! :tears: Teflon's kids will be nice though too. 
I can't wait to breed Teflon daughters to Rich!  Those should be some pretty babies for sure!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Will you be collecting semen from him does he produce better whethers or does? He is very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bgr09 said:


> Will you be collecting semen from him does he produce better whethers or does? He is very nice


Thank you! We aren't planning to as of now... I know Sandy at Richard and Sandy's Boer Goats has collected from him, and has semen available I think.

I don't know what kind of wethers he produces, but his 5 daughters I have seen are terrific show does and are beautiful. 3 out of the 5 are multi champions. He also has VERY nice bucklings. I have yet to see a wether out of him though.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, he's a big, handsome boy.:lovey::dazed:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it weird I was looking for a butt shot? XD


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Is it weird I was looking for a butt shot? XD


Kind of.  I don't have one right now. Do you want one?  His butt isn't his greatest feature, but it is still "big".


----------

